# Die filer overload



## 682bear (Jul 29, 2020)

Yesterday I picked up a crate with 3 die filing machines in it... it was a craigslist find.

One is an Ideal Duplex machine... it needs cleaning and the on/off switch is a little wonky, but it seems to work smoothly. I'll have to play with it and see if I can figure out how to work everything on it.




The other 2 are both Illinois Tool Works filers... they are both complete machines, one runs smoothly, the other has a motor issue that I have determined to be a faulty centrifugal switch.







All 3 need cleaning up badly... they were all owned by a tool and die shop in northeastern Ohio (I bought them from the shop)... I was told that they were last used in the mid- 1980s and have been stored in a barn since.

-Bear


----------



## 682bear (Jul 29, 2020)

The shop that I bought these from still had the paperwork on file from when they first purchased the Ideal machine new. They gave me the file... I thought someone here might find this interesting.
	

		
			
		

		
	















-Bear


----------



## francist (Jul 29, 2020)

Wow, very cool! Machine plus original paperwork doesn’t come around every day. What a great find 

-frank


----------



## Winegrower (Jul 29, 2020)

That is a terrific find.   I love my Butterfly die filer.


----------



## benmychree (Jul 29, 2020)

I like your Hendy lathe more ----


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 30, 2020)

Nice, I haven't used my die filer much since I fixed it up but I know it will come in handy.

John


----------



## craniac (Jul 30, 2020)

I love my die filer, not that its the *most* useful machine, just because. Maybe they're making a comeback- like shapers.

Tim


----------



## JRaut (Jul 30, 2020)

Super cool, I'd be happy to take one off your hands if you don't need all 3!


----------



## 682bear (Jul 30, 2020)

JRaut said:


> Super cool, I'd be happy to take one off your hands if you don't need all 3!




I may have one for sale eventually... I'm still in the process of evaluating everything and seeing what works or doesn't work... where are you located?

-Bear


----------



## Cr23484 (Aug 4, 2020)

Nice find !
Love my two die filers, butterfly and all american. 
Made some stone holders in different grits.


----------

